
The Social Graph Is Neither (2011) - Tomte
https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/11/the_social_graph_is_neither/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3213599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3213599)

